# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  k9n neo v2

## fearproject

помогите плз неработает мать msi k9n neo v2
железо
a x64 x2 5000+
msi k9n neo v2 но в гарайтийном талоне напсано neo-f хз почему
samsung 500gb
dvdrw
palit gts250 521mb
2x patriot 2gb 800

непашет мать проверил все ничего не сгорело вроде блок питания рабочий матка не пищит пробовал заливать на дискету 0 реакции, на диск считывает и все
мб что не так делаю

----------

